# Instruments and Equipment > Builders and Repair >  polishing old dull tortoise shell

## ash89

i have some very old tortoise shell that has gone a gray dull color, maybe due to dryness and exposure to alcohol/ammonia based metal polishes, like 'silvo'..

i have read that 24 hour 'soaking' in, say, corn oil will bring it back to it's dark toned translucent self.

also polishing with say 1000 paper..

does anybody have any other / better suggestions?

thanks

----------


## Jim Garber

Is it really TS or is it celluloid? Big difference, I would imagine. I don't think any of the instruments listed in your signature would have real TS.

----------


## ash89

yeah its definitely the real thing..

----------


## Paul Busman

Toothpaste used as a buffing/rubbing compound may work.  Try it on the back of the piece if possible.  I think the white opaque kinds might work better than the clear gels.

----------


## Pete Jenner

Vehicle cut and polishing paste works well on bone nuts - maybe it will work for TS too?

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

Use a light veggie.based oil & rub it lightly in to bring back the natural sheen of the shell - DON'T wash it in soap or any detergent EVER. That will destroy any natural oils still in the shell,
                                                                        Ivan

----------


## ash89

> Use a light veggie.


thanks ivan,
yes i tried some sesame oil we had in the cupboard.
put generous amount on for 36hrs and soft rubbed off.
seems to be good now.

the ts has silver inlay so i think it was rubbed over the years with silver polish, thus
ripping the ts of its natural oils.
will give more oil in a week or so..

nb:the toothpaste idea, i tried didn't work.

cheers..

----------


## Ivan Kelsall

'Light veggie oil' - That's a tip i got from the TV programme 'Antiques Roadshow'. There are still lots of antique 'pre-ban' real tortoise shell items out there,tea caddies & the like.The owners are nearly always advised to use a light veggie based oil to bring back the sheen.I tried it on a real TS pick i have that's well over 60 years old just to see what the effect would be.Even on a small item like that,it worked really well & made the pick look like new - still sounds like creaking h*ll though,so bright,it'll take the wax out of your ears at a 100 yards !!!!, :Grin: 
                                                                                                                                Ivan :Chicken:

----------

